# Sparen am falschen Ende



## Silent (15. September 2011)

Im wahrsten Sinne des Titelthema spart POISON am falschen Ende, in dem Fall bei den Endkappen der Schaltaußenzüge. 
Ich musste gerade die kompletten Schaltzüge wechseln, da nach etwas mehr als drei Jahren die verbauten aufgrund von Korrosion gebrochen sind.

Wie ich beim entfernen der alten Züge bemerkt habe, verwendet POISON die ungedichteten Endkappen, bei denen Wasser und Schmutz in die Hüllen gelangt.

Ein paar Cent könnte POISON schon investieren und vernünftiges Material verbauen.


----------



## supasini (15. September 2011)

Naja, 3 Jahre halten bei mir keine Endkappen, keine Außenhüllen und schon lange keine Schaltzüge.
Wenn die Dinger 3 Jahre gehalten haben (wobei die Fahrleistung interessant wäre, auch ob Wintereinzatz etc.) find ich das schon in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhoen-biker (15. September 2011)

Bei mir werden die gedichteten jährlich gewechselt...


----------



## T.Schmid (15. September 2011)

Haha
Diese Probleme sollte man haben!
Sei froh, dass sie 3 Jahre gehalten haben


----------



## Silent (15. September 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Naja, 3 Jahre halten bei mir keine Endkappen, keine Außenhüllen und schon lange keine Schaltzüge.
> Wenn die Dinger 3 Jahre gehalten haben (wobei die Fahrleistung interessant wäre, auch ob Wintereinzatz etc.) find ich das schon in Ordnung.


Ca 20.000 hat das Bike nun runter. Sommer wie Winter gefahren.

Beim Bike welches ich vorher hatte, haben die Teile ca 50.000 km gehalten


----------



## Poison.Martin (16. September 2011)

Silent schrieb:


> Im wahrsten Sinne des Titelthema spart POISON am  falschen Ende, in dem Fall bei den Endkappen der Schaltaußenzüge.
> Ich musste gerade die kompletten Schaltzüge wechseln, da nach etwas mehr  als drei Jahren die verbauten aufgrund von Korrosion gebrochen sind.
> 
> Wie ich beim entfernen der alten Züge bemerkt habe, verwendet POISON die  ungedichteten Endkappen, bei denen Wasser und Schmutz in die Hüllen  gelangt.
> ...





Silent schrieb:


> Ca 20.000 hat das Bike nun runter. Sommer wie Winter gefahren.
> 
> Beim Bike welches ich vorher hatte, haben die Teile ca 50.000 km gehalten



Angesichts Deiner beiden Postings in diesem Thread versuche ich es mal diplomatisch zu formulieren:

*Kann es sein, dass Du mit POISON-BIKES als Adressaten Deines Anliegens den Falschen ansprichst? *

Bei Deinem anzunehmenden Fachwissen aufgrund von langjähriger Erfahrung und Laufleistung kannst Du Dir doch sicher den Zusammenhang zwischen Versagen von Verschleißteilen und deren mangelhafter Wartung/Austausch selbst erklären.

Falls nicht, steht Dir Tarek unter (0 26 51) 40 95 - 55 Mo. bis Do. von 13:00 bis 16:00 Uhr gerne zur Verfügung. Tarek leitet u.a. unsere Reklamationsabteilung. Als Zweiradmechanikermeister und mit Erfahrung als mitarbeitender Gutachter bei der Firma Zedler kann er Dir den o.g. Zusammenhang sicherlich vermitteln.


----------



## Silent (16. September 2011)

Nein, ich spreche nicht den Falschen an. 
Auch wenn Du versuchst von der eigentlichen Thematik abzulenken 

*Wenn ich ein Bike in hochwertigerer Ausstattungslinie erwerbe, gehe ich davon aus das entsprechende Teile verbaut werden.* 
Das ist eben in dem Fall nicht gewesen. 
Die Haltbarkeit an sich spielt dabei gar keine Rolle.


----------



## Poison.Martin (16. September 2011)

Silent schrieb:


> Nein, ich spreche nicht den Falschen an.
> Auch wenn Du versuchst von der eigentlichen Thematik abzulenken
> 
> *Wenn ich ein Bike in hochwertigerer Ausstattungslinie erwerbe, gehe ich davon aus das entsprechende Teile verbaut werden.*
> ...



Das Einzige, was mir Dein Anliegen und das entsprechende Foto zur gebrochenen Hülle zeigt, ist der Umstand, dass Du in der vergangenen drei Jahren nie auch nur eine Kontrollsichtung der Züge und Endkappen gemacht hast. Sonst wäre Dir diese Rostsiffe in den Hüllen aufgefallen.

Egal, die neuen grünen Hüllen passen doch eh besser zur Vereinsfarbe. 

PS: Ich habe eben mit Tarek über Dein Anliegen gesprochen. Bei der Laufleistung über drei Jahre bei Wind und Wetter - auch über Winter - hätte der Verschleiß auch mit gedichteten Endkappen eintreten können. Denn auch die Dichtung hält nicht ewig. Eine jährliche Kontrolle und ggf. Austausch ist generell angeraten.
Übrigens, laut Tarek verbauen wir sowohl gedichtete als ungedichtete Endkappen.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (16. September 2011)

Warnung vor Steuersatz *Qing Hao CH919 TBW* !

Statt des bestellten _Cane Creek ZSTE_ kam mein Ethanol-Rahmen mit einem _CH919 TBW_ (klick!) Steuersatz. Schon der Einbau der Gabel gestalte sich etwas schwierig und nach mehreren Testfahren im 7G fing es vorne vernehmlich an zu knacken. Also noch mal alles auseinander gebaut und dabei musste ich leider feststellen, dass die Abdeckkappe schon deutliche Einlaufspuren hatte. Der Grund ist ganz simpel: Der Konuns des Lagers und der Abdeckkappe stimmen nicht überein.

Ein Anruf bei Poisen und ich bekomme kostenlos den Steuersatz _Cane Creek ZSTE_ geliefert. Die Arbeit bleibt aber leider an mir hängen.
(vllt ist Poison ja beim nächsten Neukauf kulant - eigentlich möchte ich nämlich in 2012 noch ein 3. Rad dort bestellen ...)

Ich bin bislang mit dem Service von Poisen sehr zufrieden, aber so ein _*China-Müll*_ hat ein einem MTB echt nichts verloren.

Grüße Michael


----------



## PoliceCar (16. September 2011)

Poison.Martin schrieb:


> ... Bei der Laufleistung über drei Jahre bei Wind und Wetter - auch über Winter - hätte der Verschleiß auch mit gedichteten Endkappen eintreten können. Denn auch die Dichtung hält nicht ewig. Eine jährliche Kontrolle und ggf. Austausch ist generell angeraten. ...


 
Nun ja, ich habe bei meinem Fishlips in 11 Jahren noch die ersten Zuggarnituren drinnen. Und die funktionieren immer noch wie jungfräulich. Offenbar eine Frage intelligenter Montage. Ungedichtet sind sie außerdem ...
Laufleistung beträgt ca. 25.000 Km. Und Du weißt ja Martin: Die alten KFLer haben ihr Material weißgott nicht geschont ... 
Das Einzige was regelmäßig an der Schaltung ausgetauscht wird sind Ketten, Kettenblatt Mitte und Schaltungsröllchen.

Hier mal ein Pic von meinem unzerstörbaren Liebling; ist übrigens von Rose ... :


----------



## gigabike_de (16. September 2011)

Ich schmeiß mich wegg 
Bei uns, wird zwei mal pro Jahr, alles an Zügen gewechselt.
Deore Qualität, recht da völlig.
Weia, was da für Typen, im Forum unterwegs sind 
Nach 3 Jahren, schon defekt! 

Gruß DarkHorse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silent (16. September 2011)

DarkHorse schrieb:


> Nach 3 Jahren, schon defekt!
> 
> Gruß DarkHorse


Am Giant Granite Baujahr 1988 haben sie sogar 21 Jahre gehalten 

Aber wie schon gesagt, es geht nicht im die Haltbarkeit, sondern um sie Qualität der verbauten Kleinteile. 

Natürlich kannst du 2 mal im Jahr wechseln, von mir aus auch jede Woche, interessiert mich jedoch wenig. 
Denk mal an die Biker, die eben nicht so firm sind beim Basteln und die davon ausgehen was vernünftiges gekauft zu haben. 
Die nicht 10.000  und mehr km pro Jahr fahren. Wenn denen die Züge einfach wegrosten, fällt das immer auf den Bikehersteller zurück, nie auf den Komponentengersteller. 

So gesehen kann man es als Hinweis sehen an POISON mehr auf so Kleinigkeiten zu achten. 

Ich kann mich da noch an viele negative Äußerungen von poison.martin erinnern über eben POISON und der teilweise grottenschlechten Auslieferungsqualität in den letzten Jahren. 
Aber da hat er ja noch nicht für POISON gearbeitet, da war das was anderes.

Nachtrag: die Auslieferungsqualität hat sich aber in den letzten Jahren stetig verbessert.


----------



## Hoenning (16. September 2011)

Auf Grund deiner "Verbesserungsvorschläge" in Richtung Poison werden diese für mich immer interessanter. An Bikes bei denen nach 3 Jahren nicht mehr auszusetzen ist klebe ich das Schildchen TOP.

Schau'n mer doch mal rein, ob die ein schönes, leichtes, wendiges AM für mich haben, was auch bergauf wieselt.

Danke für den Tip!


----------



## Silent (16. September 2011)

Hoenning schrieb:


> Auf Grund deiner "Verbesserungsvorschläge" in Richtung Poison werden diese für mich immer interessanter. An Bikes bei denen nach 3 Jahren nicht mehr auszusetzen ist klebe ich das Schildchen Top


habe ja auch nirgendwo geschrieben das die Bikes schlecht sind, oder? 
Habe schließlich selbst zwei davon und auch einige an den Mann/die Frau gebracht.


----------



## Hoenning (16. September 2011)

Silent schrieb:


> habe ja auch nirgendwo geschrieben das die Bikes schlecht sind, oder?
> Habe schließlich selbst zwei davon und auch einige an den Mann/die Frau gebracht.



Trotzdem und gerade deswegen - Danke. Ich mach mich gerade schlau.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (23. September 2011)

Nachdem ich mit dem Service von Poison telefoniert hatte, bekam ich umgehend hochwertigen Ersatz für das _Qing Hao CH919 TBW_:

*CANE CREEK ZS 22*​
Da kann man beim besten Willen nicht meckern 
Motto: Nur zufriedene Kunden kommen wieder


----------



## Poison.Martin (23. September 2011)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mit dem Service von Poison telefoniert hatte, bekam ich umgehend hochwertigen Ersatz für das _Qing Hao CH919 TBW_:
> *CANE CREEK ZS 22*​Da kann man beim besten Willen nicht meckern
> *Motto: Nur zufriedene Kunden kommen wieder *



Mein alter Chef (lang ist es her, grob 20 Jahre) sagte immer:

_Jede gut bearbeitete Reklamation hat i.d.R. einen Neuauftrag zur Folge._

Es freut mich, dass wir das Problem zu Deiner Zufriedenheit haben lösen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 6320 (8. Oktober 2011)

Au weia, was für ein Theater, nach 3 Jahren neue Züge-Skandal. Wer wert auf eine top Schaltung legt baut alle 2 Jahre neue rein.


----------



## Trekki (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich musste letzten Sonntag an diese Diskussion denken. Hab mit einem Mitfahrer das Rad getauscht, nachher habe ich ihn auf seine schwergängige Schaltung hingewiesen. Seine Antwort: "Deine Schaltung ging tatsächlich sehr leicht".
Was ich damit sagen will: die Züge setzen sich nach und nach zu (@TE: auch bei gedichteten Endkappen), der Fahrer merkt es nicht einmal da es schleichend ist. Tauscht sie einfach mal.
Bei den 24h von Duisburg hat mir ein Mitfahrer von seinem entzündeten Daumengelenk erzählt, weil er die Züge nicht getauscht hat. Eigendlich weil die Schaltung so schwergängig war. 

Jedoch: Wartung ist nur für Weicheier, alle anderen drücken einfach fester auf die Schalthebel. 

-trekki


----------



## PoliceCar (9. Oktober 2011)

Hmm, ich tausche nie die Züge. Bestenfalls erst dann wenn die Kardeele irgendwo aufbrechen. Bei Rosebikes, ich habe mehrere, mussten noch nie die Züge gewechselt werden. Bei anderen nach Jahren schon einmal. Vielleicht ist ausbleibender Zugverschleiß auch ein Frage intelligenter Wartung und/oder intelligenter Zugverlegung. 
*"Never touch a running system"*

Und ja, ich habe den Vergleich neues/altem Bike. Abgesehen von Unterschieden unterschiedlicher Schaltungsgenerationen und -typen laufen sie gleich leicht ...


----------



## Schildbürger (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahre meine Züge auch schon mehrere Jahre, jedenfalls halten die Züge länger als die Rahmen. 
Regelmäßig mal ein paar Tropfen Öl dran und gut ist!
Kettenschaltungsprobleme und mögliche Lösungen
Schaltungsprobleme... Ein/zwei mögliche Lösungen

An meinem ATB habe jetzt seid 6 Jahren und gut 13.000km immer noch die ersten Züge.
Und ich fahre das ganze Jahr über.


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. Oktober 2011)

Spannendes Thema. Spricht für Poison, wie lange die Züge gehalten haben.

Ich zerlege jedes Jahr bei Räder komplett und d.h. alle Teile abbauen.
Bei der neuen Montage kommen immer neue Züge rein. Verstehe nicht, wie man da Geld sparen kann.


----------



## PoliceCar (9. Oktober 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Spannendes Thema. *Spricht für Poison*, wie lange die Züge gehalten haben.


... *wohl eher nicht*. Aber für Rosequalität lege ich meine Hand ins Feuer. Die hatten seinerzeit das ASB*-Konzept. Und das funzte - und wie! 



MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ich zerlege jedes Jahr bei Räder komplett und d.h. alle Teile abbauen.
> Bei der neuen Montage kommen immer neue Züge rein. Verstehe nicht, wie man da Geld sparen kann.


-->


PoliceCar schrieb:


> *"Never touch a running system"*


 

_*ASB: AntiStressBike_


----------



## Hoenning (9. Oktober 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... *wohl eher nicht*. Aber für Rosequalität lege ich meine Hand ins Feuer. Die hatten seinerzeit das ASB*-Konzept. Und



fail. Zirkelschluss.


----------



## PoliceCar (9. Oktober 2011)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Ich fahre meine Züge auch schon mehrere Jahre, jedenfalls halten die Züge länger als die Rahmen.
> Regelmäßig mal ein paar Tropfen Öl dran und gut ist!
> Kettenschaltungsprobleme und mögliche Lösungen
> Schaltungsprobleme... Ein/zwei mögliche Lösungen
> ...


 
... genau so muß dat ...


----------



## Hoenning (9. Oktober 2011)

So kommen dann auch nicht solche seltsamen Threads zustande...


----------



## Silent (9. Oktober 2011)

Hoenning schrieb:


> So kommen dann auch nicht solche seltsamen Threads zustande...


Solche Threads kommen zustande, wenn vom eigentlichen Thema abgelenkt wird und über eine Randbemerkung diskutiert wird.

Es geht sich nicht darum wie lange ein/e Zug/-hülle halten sollte, wie oft sie kontrolliert werden sollten.

Es ging sich darum das offenbar billiges Material verbaut wurde.
Auf den Hinweis vom Martin das POISON sowohl gedichtete als auch ungedichtete Endkappen verwendet, habe ich mir das Opium mal genauer angesehen.
Stimmt, POISON verbaut an einem Bike die unterschiedlichen Endkappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoenning (9. Oktober 2011)

Das schaue ich mir dieser Tage mal vor Ort an.


----------



## Enrgy (11. Oktober 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Die hatten seinerzeit das ASB*-Konzept. Und das funzte - und wie!



...nur nicht für rose, weshalb das thema der verschleißteil-flatrate ja auch schnell wieder vom tisch war


----------



## PoliceCar (11. Oktober 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...nur nicht für rose, weshalb das thema der verschleißteil-flatrate ja auch schnell wieder vom tisch war


 
Nee, dieses Thema war doch vor 5-8 Jahren. Hab' ich nicht so verfolgt, da ich da keinen Bedarf hatte. Mein gelbes Rosebike stammt aus der ASB-Serie, die so kurz vor dem Jahrtausenwechsel war. Wie gesagt, Züge, Hüllen und Kappen sind heute noch drinne und laufen leicht wie jeck.
Und ich glaube nicht, daß Du mich einen Schönwetterbiker nennen würdest. Habe da noch gewisse gemeinsam erlebte Erinnerungen. Glühwein gab's da auch glaub' ich ...


----------



## Enrgy (11. Oktober 2011)

Nee Ralf, wenn du, bzw ihr Hardcore-KFLer allgemein, auf eins keine Rücksicht genommen habt, dann war es das Wetter!
Aber mal ehrlich, es erstaunt dich doch sicherlich auch, daß deine Züge im Wolle-Rose-kaufe Bike noch so gut laufen. Normal ist das nicht, und schon garnicht wenn man so "regengeil" ist, wie ihr damals 

Ich hab an meinem alten HT auch noch Gore Züge der ersten Generation drin, die sind 4 Jahre ohne Probs gelaufen und fühlen sich auch heute nach bald 9 Jahren quasi-Stillstand noch super an. Kein Vergleich zu den schon öfter montierten Nachfolgern oder gar "Brot und Butter" Zügen von Shimano (stets durchgehend verlegt).
Man kann halt Glück haben mit solchen Sachen, und wenn das bei dir passt, ist doch ok. Würde dann auch nicht dran rumfummeln und "kaputtreparieren". Merkst man früh genug, wenn da was schwerer läuft.

Das mit den ASB-Bikes vom Bocholter Großversand war wohl so, daß die Holländer mitunter monatlich wegen neuer Ketten/Kassetten/Kettenblättern auf der Matte standen, da die Dackelschneider-Jungs ihre Trainingstouren im Winter im Sand abgespult haben. Also KFL im Zeitraffer sozusagen. Das war dann selbst dem guten Erwin zuviel des Guten


----------



## PoliceCar (12. Oktober 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Nee Ralf, wenn du, bzw ihr Hardcore-KFLer allgemein, auf eins keine Rücksicht genommen habt, dann war es das Wetter!


... jo, war 'ne superjeile Zick! 



Enrgy schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich, es erstaunt dich doch sicherlich auch, daß deine Züge im Wolle-Rose-kaufe Bike noch so gut laufen. Normal ist das nicht, und schon garnicht wenn man so "regengeil" ist, wie ihr damals


Nö.  Das ist halt Rose-Qualität.
Aber mal im Ernst: Ich tausche Züge wirklich erst wenn sich einzelne Kardeele verabschieden. Dann bleiben die Hüllen sogar drin. In über 20 Jahren habe ich an meinen Bikes (MTBs+RRs) max. 5 Züge gewechselt.



Enrgy schrieb:


> Merkst man früh genug, wenn da was schwerer läuft.


... ja! 



Enrgy schrieb:


> Das mit den ASB-Bikes vom Bocholter Großversand war wohl so, daß die Holländer mitunter monatlich wegen neuer Ketten/Kassetten/Kettenblättern auf der Matte standen, da die Dackelschneider-Jungs ihre Trainingstouren im Winter im Sand abgespult haben. Also KFL im Zeitraffer sozusagen. Das war dann selbst dem guten Erwin zuviel des Guten


 
Lol ... die Holländer wieder ... 
Jaja, der alte Erwin ist irgendwie Kult. Und das schon viele Jahrzehnte. Der weiß genau was er wie tut ...


----------



## Tall1969 (13. November 2011)

Was für ein geiler Thread - ich geb zu, heut is mir so langweilig - ich habe beide Seiten gelesen  Zum Thema: Die Aufregung kann ich nicht mal im Ansatz nachvollziehen.


----------



## Trekki (13. November 2011)

Tall1969 schrieb:


> Was für ein geiler Thread - ich geb zu, heut is mir so langweilig - ich habe beide Seiten gelesen  Zum Thema: Die Aufregung kann ich nicht mal im Ansatz nachvollziehen.


Da muss das Wetter in Graz ja :kotz: sein, wenn Du Dir so etwas antust.
-trekki


----------



## Stefan Kulms (12. Juni 2012)

Hi,

nur ein paar Gedanken von meiner Seite, weil hier offensichtlich Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen werden.

Oder soll ich sagen, dass Material aus den 90ern mit aktuellem Material verglichen wird und noch dazu Einzelfälle, die keinerlei Relevanz besitzen.

Ich kann den Stolz von Leuten verstehen, die seit Jahren ein gut gewartetes Rad mit Originalteilen fahren, aber die Technik von damals kann man nicht mehr mit der von heute vergleichen. Ich möchte ausser bei Nostalgiefahrten nicht mehr mit einem ungefederten Rad unterwegs sein, das genau so viel wiegt, wie mein 160VPP. Ich möchte auch nicht mehr die Schaltqualität und Bremsleistung der alten Teile haben.

Leider erfordern aber neue leichtgängige Schaltungen andere Schaltzüge und deren regelmäßigen Wechsel. Zudem sorgt auch die ständige Bewegung der Züge durch die Federung für schnellen Verschleiß.

Ich kann mich an keine Zeit erinnern, in der meine Züge länger als 2 Jahre gehalten haben und dann war teilweise rohe Gewalt zum Schalten und Bremsen nötig.

Bei den Zügen bietet es sich an, die obere Seite gegen den Eintritt von Wasser zu schützen. Da aber Dichtung und Leichtgängigkeit schwer miteinander zu vereinen sind, muss damit gerechnet werden, dass irgendwo mal ein paar Tropfen Wasser eindringen. Deswegen verbaut man als guter Hersteller an der tiefsten Stelle der Züge offene Endkappen. Dann kann das Wasser dort wieder abfließen.

Dass sich bei der Schaltung nicht schon seit Jahren Hydraulik durchgesetzt hat liegt wohl an der Marktdominanz von Shimano. Eine Schaltung auf dem Niveau einer HS33 wäre sicherlich ein Erfolg.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## supasini (14. Juni 2012)

Du hast aber schon gesehen, dass der thread seit nem halben jahr tot ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

